# tempting



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

and the right brand too 
Toro Snow blower


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Question 1. Do you want it.
Question 2. Do you have room.
Question 3. Skip question 1 and 2 and just get it. 

Is that the one you were thinking about putting a new engine on?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ditto what Colored Eggs said.

Have you had a drop in prices in your neck of the woods for snow blowers? We haven't had enough snow here to make a decent snow ball if you had piled it all up together, and there's lots of snow blowers up for sale. Seems most of them "need carb work", probably just from the gas they put in them back in November that's gone bad since they haven't been run. But, the prices haven't come down one bit from what they were at the beginning of the season when we could have expected snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

answer 1. yes
answer 2. is this a trick question , ofcourse i don't have enough room
if the guy picks up the ccr 2000r i will
i have noticed that with the lack of snow that prices are down. prices usually start to drop by the end of march but the last few years it seems that by just waiting something desirable will come along at a price you're willing to pay or even cheaper than that


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

on this 524 is not the machine i was thinking about getting to repower , this toro 421 is what i was thinking about
fourwheeler.snowthrower.gas stove


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Prices around here haven't really went down. Probably due to the storms we had. I have still found some 50-100 dollar deals though but they were in bad shape. 

Detdrbuzzard. You may want to invest in a bigger garage. Or buy out a u-store place to keep your collection!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Why do you need so many blowers?
One for every member in your family for the big storms? 

Re sell them?

$100 bucks sounds like a good deal?

Have you guys ever try a fuel treatment before you rip apart the carb?
The guy down the street was throwing out a almost new Craftsman lawn mower last year. He said it spitted and sputtered after being in the shed all winter. 
I asked him what he did before he parked it and he said nothing.

I went home and got my Berryman B-2 Chemtool fuel treatment, dumped his old gas, added some new gas with a shot of the B-12.
After running for 5 mins it was purring like a kitten. 

In the beginning of the season for my mower and snow blower I give them a drink of the treatment.
Then at the end of the season right before the last running I give them another shot.
Keeps the carb nice and clean, you just don't want to use too much of it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

wel big ed here is a little bio about me
i'm 53yrs old andi work at ford motor co with 17yrs on the job, 11 as a truck driver and the last six in vehicle programs
i've never been married and have no kids so there is always a few $$$ to get a snowblower or something
the snowblowers give me something to do during the winter and motorcycles keep me bizzy during the summer
i'm not sure if i want to put up a bigger garage or move
seafoam is in all my gas cans


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

53 years old...........I seem to remember a time when I was 53.
Buy the dang snow blower. Shoot, w/o a wife lookin' over your shoulder what's stoppin' you? You can always throw up a few boards on the side of your garage and have a lean-to for extra storage.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

53... Still young. Gosh when you turn 60 let me know when you open your toro museum. (I wonder if there is one) 

I have 7 snow blowers right now. 3 of them in running shape and 1 that I haven't even fired up yet but is said to be in running shape and 2 that I haven't even touched yet. They are quite addicting and fun to work on. 

Btw how does seafoam work for you. I have never tried it and was wondering if it did anything or what exactly it is meant to do. Also did Ford ever make a snowblower?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i've though about putting a lean-to joe as it would be the quickest way to add more room
colored eggs i've been using seafoam in my motorcycles since '07, with good results. it cleans the carb and stabulizes gas. it clames to remove carbon build up so it should help keep the valveclearance in our 4 stroke snowblowers. using it in 2 stroke motors keeps the carb from becomming oil fouled
did ford make a snowblower, well somebody made a snowblower for ford
Snowblower (Ford)


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*

At 53, I've got a decade on you. I also have 8 or 9 snowblowers at the monent (I think, I'd have to count). 4 run, 1 needs the carb touched again, 1 I bought back after the guy I sold it to backed into it with a car and I picked up another parts machine for it. Bought a couple the other weekend I haven't looked at yet.
I've bought another dozen or so machines over the last couple of years to rebuild and sold around 8, having used the others for parts.
Want some space, consider adding a stand-alone shed. It's surprising how much you can get into one, especially if you add some shelving.
I do it because I enjoy it and it keeps me out of trouble most of the time except for the wife  Getting some $$ for your labor doesn't hurt either.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

53 was right about the age where I begin to notice that the knees don't work quite as well as they used to.

The lean to is a good idea. I added one to my garden shed a few years back, and it's full too. Might have to add one to the other side one of these days.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> 53 was right about the age where I begin to notice that the knees don't work quite as well as they used to.
> 
> The lean to is a good idea. I added one to my garden shed a few years back, and it's full too. Might have to add one to the other side one of these days.


 i found out that my knees didn't work well at the ripe old age of 16, welcome to the party


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

William, I think that ford is a jacobsen. 
I here snow blowers make good coffee tables and motor cycles make good tv chairs


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That one does look like the Jacobson blowers. I think Gilson also made some for Ford.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> That one does look like the Jacobson blowers. I think Gilson also made some for Ford.


 i've spotted a few gilsons rebadged with ford logo's
if motorcycles make good tv chairs then stop in, i've got seven chairs


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this one is better, it has electric start
SNOW BLOWER


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

All prime for the picking! I'm never going to have to worry about running out of space to badly. Have a atleast 500 foot chicken coop that is currently for storage. If I ever fill that up I'll be a prime candidate for "Horders" 

I'll have to check out seafoam. You use the kind that you mix right into the gas right?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i'm going to pass on both of these fine snowblowers


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> wel big ed here is a little bio about me
> i'm 53yrs old andi work at ford motor co with 17yrs on the job, 11 as a truck driver and the last six in vehicle programs
> i've never been married and have no kids so there is always a few $$$ to get a snowblower or something
> the snowblowers give me something to do during the winter and motorcycles keep me bizzy during the summer
> ...


So it is like a hobby, OK.
When you get a snowstorm do you take turns with them so they all get some use?
What did you haul? Cars?
I have been trucking all my life, now I am just a day tripper. Most I do in a day is 500/600 miles but that is a long day.
Most my runs are 300/400 miles. I am home every night no more overnights for me.
I have yanked a tanker around for the most part hauling Hazmats.

Do you have any of the old Seafoam cans, from way back?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

dirving for ford is all local work hauling car or truck parts depending on which plants you pick up from and deliver to. we had roll off work ( my least fav job ) and dump trurck work also.
with the snowblowers i hpoe for a good snowfall so i can try out different blowers i normally do sonw for 7 - 10 neighbors before heading to my mom's. i'll take a different blower with me to do snow over there. i do 3 - 5 of her neighbors. if its early enough i might stop at home adn get another blower before heading to my sisters or my nieces. lately we haven't had enough snow to test anything. yes it is like a hobby and i'm going back and forth on getting another project. once its warm out my attention turns to motorcycles


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well i'm going to pass on both of these fine snowblowers


That Ford Blower looks very clean. I have never seen a carb heatbox black from carbon or oil or something like the one on the ford. It looks to have a very larger impeller. I wonder where you can find out any specs on that. That impeller size as that will move more snow. hmmmmm interesting.
Have any of u run one of these Fords?


----------

